

Simple social networks in less than 90 seconds (video: Fridge & Grumo Media) - austinchang
http://keepitfresh.frid.ge/post/3068783455/fresh-fridge-video-for-all-we-3-grumomedia

======
citricsquid
I guess I'd sort of be interested in this, but Facebook already does what I
want. I haven't used Frid.ge (no friends to try it with) so I don't know
exactly how the groups work, but part of the value in Facebooks customisation
is the ability to hide stuff from a single person without making the
distinction clear. With this anyone who uses Frid.ge understand that you're
going to be hiding stuff from them, assuming a person I want to hide stuff
from cared about what is happening with me enough to add me as a friend here,
they're going to be pissed when they find I hide stuff from them, "don't you
trust me?". If you have a boss who is touchy about you partying, they're
probably going to care when you hide it from them, it goes from "it doesn't
happen!" to "it does happen but I don't want you to see it". It implies you
have something to hide.

Facebook already allows me to hide the rare thing I don't want certain friends
seeing, this seems overkill, although I'm assuming there is more to Frid.ge
than just being able to hide from certain people so I won't say it's a
terrible idea, but based on the video I am not attracted to it.

------
bpeters
I like the idea of not just hiding information for certain people, but the
clean slate idea. Once the sharing ends, the information and content is swiped
clean preventing others from leveraging that after the fact. Time sensitive
groups are relevant to how we interact in our actual social circles today.

FB groups do not capture this reality, the groups that are created stay and
information shared is always available even after an event, or group moves on.

I believe fridge is on to a more accurate social graph. Add business and
commerce solutions and you got your self a relevant business model.

Businesses don't care about who you where 2 years ago, they care about who you
are now! (Time Sensitive)

Keep up the good work!

------
mistiaen
Nice video! Grumo videos are way cool :)

------
darksaga
this kind of sounds like what Diaspora was trying to accomplish. I wonder
whatever happened to those guys. They were the toast of silicon valley and I
haven't heard anything since then.

------
andreash
what is the difference between the fridge and facebook groups?

~~~
austinchang
Fridge lets you connect with friends, family, strangers you just met, co-
workers, soon to be acquaintances, etc... around specific events,
relationships, or groups.

Don't have to add anyone as friends or worry about privacy or permissions.
Clustered social graphs mimic how you meet and interact with your real life
network.

Some of these may work on FB but many topical, time and event based
relationships would not work within the FB friend request structure.

~~~
mayank
> Some of these may work on FB but many topical, time and event based
> relationships would not work within the FB friend request structure.

Could you explain why they wouldn't work with a public group, or a public
event page, where there is no need for friend requests? And for the sake of
argument, could you also say why I should trust you with my data instead of
Facebook?

~~~
austinchang
Public groups or events on FB could work but they suffer two things:

\- people not invited, not involved, or random people start to get messages
about the event and it becomes noise and adds to the clutter. Interactions
around specific and esoteric groups, events or interests in a public forum
isn't really the best way to spur real conversations.

\- be yourself: post, message, comment, heart what you want in the confines of
that topic, event, group. Fridge takes permissions and privacy around access
to profiles, pictures out of the picture and lets you post and share what you
want with exactly the right people

it all comes down to social context and not having a one size fit all
hierarchy of relationships.

------
aaronblohowiak
video isnt loading on my macbook air =/

~~~
austinchang
Here is the direct Youtube link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt493X2IPCc>

